# Unlocking cells



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone does anyone here know how to unlock irish nokia cell phone as shops were no help .


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I contacted my uk provider O2 when I brought mine over. If you are in contract it was free if not they charged a small fee. That's from the uk Ireland may be different who knows !


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

What model is it?
Usually the cheapest way to unlock is via eBay.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Totoriko said:


> What model is it?
> Usually the cheapest way to unlock is via eBay.


samsung toco lite .I rang company vodafone and they want 130 euro to unblock it


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Try this:
How can i unlock my samsung tocco lite (S5230) to - FixYa


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Why did you ask how to unlock a Nokia when you have a Samsung Tocco?

Regardless, it's not worth it, outside major city centres (Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver), Canada uses GSM 850 and your phones support GSM 800 and 900. (If you are lucky Saskatoon is on GSM 1900 and the phone will work in urban areas, but not when you get more rural.)


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Why did you ask how to unlock a Nokia when you have a Samsung Tocco?
> 
> Regardless, it's not worth it, outside major city centres (Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver), Canada uses GSM 850 and your phones support GSM 800 and 900. (If you are lucky Saskatoon is on GSM 1900 and the phone will work in urban areas, but not when you get more rural.)


Are you serious ,I spent hours today unlocking them ,why cant u live near Estevan.You would make such a handy neighbour HA HA HA .By the way we are overwhelmed by canadian manners and helpfulness.What a fantastic attitude .We feel so welcome .:clap2:


----------

